

My Bootcamp Blog - jsiker
http://jonsiker.blog.com/

======
CoreSet
Best of luck to you. Bootcamp grad here. Ended up working in something only
tech-related (instead of developing full-time), but loved the experience.

Interesting to see a Python camp amid all the Ruby/JS buzz.

